

God particle found, say scientists - bane
http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/world/14102791/god-particle-found-say-scientists/

======
powrtoch
This was submitted to reddit as "Site Jumps gun and announces God Particle has
been found."

[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/vwo1h/site_jumps_gu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/vwo1h/site_jumps_gun_and_announces_god_particle_has/)

------
msds
This headline is extremely misleading! The article itself says that
[Scientists] "are expected to say [it]", but haven't said it.

------
panacea
Terrible headline.

------
jfoutz
Isn't 4 sigma really low when you're getting terabytes of data?

~~~
jeffool
And wouldn't 99.99% be six sigma anyway?

~~~
jfoutz
No, that's 4. I think six is 99.9999998027%

